# HELP! I got swaplift! What should I do now?



## rocking chick (May 1, 2008)

Count me unlucky! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 This is my first time swapping at MakeupAlley and got swaplift. And the other party got 100% positive feedback. I feel so angry and disappointed. After I confirm to her that I sent out the item, she deleted her account immediately. There is no ways I can contact her except her address (which is in another country).

Pls help! What should or can I do now?


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (May 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rocking chick* 

 
_Count me unlucky! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This is my first time swapping at MakeupAlley and got swaplift. And the other party got 100% positive feedback. I feel so angry and disappointed. After I confirm to her that I sent out the item, she deleted her account immediately. There is no ways I can contact her except her address (which is in another country).

Pls help! What should or can I do now?_

 
I'm sorry you were swaplifted. Definitely register at swaptalk and post as much information (bear in mind site requriements) as you can. HTH


----------



## SkylarV217 (May 1, 2008)

Sorry girl, I've seen some of your items on MUA, You can try to file mail fraud , there is a link on USPS.com. & In the future check ...Swaplifters Page before you do any swap with anyone. From what I've read swaplifters will sometimes rack up great feedback then swapplift expecially when swapping with someone that is new.


----------



## SkylarV217 (May 1, 2008)

You may also try to do a search of her name, she may have several accounts


----------



## DominicanBarbie (May 1, 2008)

That's so unfair . I'm sorry that that happend. I just started swapping on Mua and hopefully no one does it to me.


----------



## elegant-one (May 1, 2008)

Seriously, I have never heard of swaplift before..how awful is that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Between that & the dishonesty on ebay. What is wrong with so many people not having any morals or ethics...or conscience! 

I feel bad for you


----------



## *Stargazer* (May 1, 2008)

Echoing the above poster, go to swaptawk.


----------



## AmberLilith (May 1, 2008)

Thanks everyone for this thread. 
I've only been on MUA for a while (about 12 swaps) and have also been swaplifted... I keep thinking i should give the girl the benefit of the doubt -she hasn't signed in on mua for a while and i was her first swap... Maybe i'm being too lenient? Maybe I'm being mean? 

I haven't left feedback yet, neither has she. She didn't message to confirm she'd received a parcel from me and I haven't received anything from her either. She's just disappeared. As far as I can tell from the swaplifters page, she actually is new to MUA..


----------



## Pnk85 (May 2, 2008)

I'm sorry that happened to you, I've heard a lot of bad things about swapping on MUA.


----------



## coachkitten (May 2, 2008)

Like it was said above I would report it to MUA.  That is terrible that this seems to happen so often.


----------



## rocking chick (May 2, 2008)

Thanks to everyone who replied. After viewing the Swaplifters page,I can believe that there are so....many swaplifters out there. 

Well...I don't think I will swap anymore on MUA,this incident made me lost the trust.


----------



## rocking chick (May 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SkylarV217* 

 
_Sorry girl, I've seen some of your items on MUA, You can try to file mail fraud , there is a link on USPS.com. & In the future check ...Swaplifters Page before you do any swap with anyone. From what I've read swaplifters will sometimes rack up great feedback then swapplift expecially when swapping with someone that is new._

 
That rockingchick from MUA is not me.


----------



## SkylarV217 (May 3, 2008)

ohh =). I wouldn't completely write off MUA, I've meet some super sweet ladies and had some awesome swaps , you just have to be careful who you swap with .


----------



## AmberLilith (May 4, 2008)

I agree Skylar. I love MUA and i'm not going to stop swapping because one girl was untrustworthy -everyone else I've swapped with has been lovely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I enjoy it!!


----------



## stacylynne (May 4, 2008)

Some people just have no morals. I'm sorry you have been swap lifted

I would report them to MUA. They may have several accounts. 
When I swap, I always put a tracking # on the package & I would never deal with anyone out of the country.
I have swapped on MUA & bought products from ppl on specktra & had nothing but a pleasant exp.


----------



## rocking chick (May 4, 2008)

I had already email to MUA but no reply from them yet. I had been buying from ebay and specktra for the past 1 year too & so far so good. Only 2 unpleasant experience so far; which is "item not as described",the items is USED but sellers claim that it is not. Fortunately I get my money back. As for swapping on MUA I only have 1 feedback (so those swaplifters take advantage of this??),so just have to be careful next time.


----------



## Myranda (May 14, 2008)

I got swaplifted today as well. My first swap was a swaplift. And I'm a little worried about the other swaps I made the last week.

And it hurts, not because of the items. Swapping is found on trust. And this chick took disadvantage of my trust...

And as a bonus, she gave me a negative token as well! And deactivated her account.
It's removed now by MUA, but that was surprising me the most of all!


----------



## Hilly (May 14, 2008)

Swaplifters are pigs.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (May 14, 2008)

I agree it makes one not want to swap but I too have and continue to buy/swap with many from MUA, Specktra and Livejournal. Do your homework, check swaptalk, swaplifters. It's okay to ask for the other person to send first if they have less tokens than you. I found when doing this with newbies they either agree or I never hear from them again. Dead giveaway in my book. I had no problem complying with this when I was a newbie. HTH


----------



## greene_id_girl (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi I am new here.. what is/where is Swaptalk? I just started online swapping at MUA.. (just got my 1st two positive tokens)(Im rather proud.. hehe).. I love the thrill of opening new packages just for giving away stuff i cant wear!


----------



## rbella (Jun 28, 2008)

I agree with the others.  Join swaptawk.  It's ridiculous the way people will take advantage of others.  It's gross.  I'm sorry that happened to you....


----------



## SkylarV217 (Jun 28, 2008)

You have to have at least 20 swaps to join swap talk , but the swaplifters page is free! When you are first starting swap with reputable swappers ( a ton of positives) ... Thats all I would do b.c I knew I would have to send first.


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 28, 2008)

this is why i could never swap. unless its with a real life friend or person and we actually hand the makeup to each other.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





that really sux! u have her address right? use it to get her # and call her freaking house or something and try to scare her into returning ur stuff.


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Jul 1, 2008)

This is why I refuse to swap on MUA...I've heard TOO many stories. One of my friends has been swaplifted like, 5 times. She'll buy brand new stuff and swaps out perfumes that cost too much money...sorry it happened to you, dollface.


----------



## PollyRhythm (Jul 7, 2008)

See, now this is why I'm leery about this stuff. First, I go and buy fake MAC brushes off of ebay, of course not knowing and before I could even leave feedback and ask the person about it, the guy unregisters himself so that's when I knew but I just signed up with MUA the other day and started putting stuff up to swap and already have like 4 people who want to swap with me.

Now this has me thinking twice because of course I do see some things that I want from the other people and of course I look at their feedback but it just sucks that people would even do this crap. I honestly don't see the point in it and I know other people will say 'you're getting something free' from it but I couldn't even let myself be that dishonest.


----------

